# Rep



## Albionic (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi guys
what do the white dots in my reputation list mean?

thanks


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 1, 2011)

They mean someone left you neutral rep. No, I don't know why we have that option, either.


----------



## Albionic (Nov 1, 2011)

ah ok thank you thought i might have upset someone


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 1, 2011)

The white "neutral" rep bars mean the user who gave you that rep was too new (as in their sign up date and post count was too recent and low) to give you positive or negative rep.

It's built into the forum's rep system to A) stop spammers and trolls from effecting rep, and B) to stop users from creating duplicate accounts for the sole purpose of giving out rep.


----------

